# Buffalo Mine Protected Vehicle



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2005)

The new US Buffalo is an impressive vehicle.

http://www.forceprotection.net/models/buffalo/specs/buffalo_spec.pdf

http://www.forceprotection.net/models/buffalo/


----------



## ArmyRick (7 Oct 2005)

Wow. This thing looks impressive. I am going to read up on it some more.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Oct 2005)

It may be very good for working alongside routes and such, but I dare say its cross country mobility would be equal to or less than say, a Mack truck. 

Over 40 tons, six wheels, 450 HP, and a 5 speed automatic.

Having said that, I am sure that there would be hundreds of places it would be useful, in Iraq, or Louisianna even.


----------



## doka_man (9 Oct 2005)

holy ****.that thing is mighty kool.just dont get in its way!


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

interior looks like a bloody disneyland ride


----------



## Big T (9 Oct 2005)

Massive


----------



## teddy49 (10 Oct 2005)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> It may be very good for working alongside routes and such, but I dare say its cross country mobility would be equal to or less than say, a Mack truck.
> 
> Over 40 tons, six wheels, 450 HP, and a 5 speed automatic.
> 
> Having said that, I am sure that there would be hundreds of places it would be useful, in Iraq, or Louisianna even.



Gross weight it 84,000 pounds but curb weight, is 45,320.  The US army has a hockey sock full of theses things over here and they are very busy.  I haven't seen any of these after an IED or mine strike, but maybe that means their crews are finding them all.  They do spend most of their itme running up and down the MSR though.


----------



## Trinity (10 Oct 2005)

Anyone watch that landmine video test they have...

the one where the white truck flips in the air from the blast...


that seems a little too powerful for a pers land mine, but
I'd be straying out of my lane to say that officially.  Anyone
know if that was a pers or veh landmine?


----------



## Infanteer (18 Oct 2005)

I wasn't impressed by their display at AUSA - the Aussie Bushmaster seemed to have a better design (or at least a better salesman).


----------



## Matt_Fisher (18 Oct 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I wasn't impressed by their display at AUSA - the Aussie Bushmaster seemed to have a better design (or at least a better salesman).



"So why is the Force Protection Vehicle better than the ADI Bushmaster?"

"Uh...well, uh, 'cause it's made in the States!"

 ;D


----------



## a_majoor (20 Oct 2005)

And the Bushmaster comes from the same place that made the "Mad Max" movies. With that sort of background, how could you possibly find a better convoy escort vehicle?   

Climbing aboard both vehicles at AUSA, I would say the Bushmaster was far ahead in ergonomics, "battle" layout and stowage. The only thing it needs is a cupholder for the "double double" and it will be 100% compatable with all CF requirments. The Buffalo is very much a conversion of some sort of truck, has a higher center of gravity, not as much thought given to the layout and stowage, and from a quick visual inspection, has some "dead spots" where weapons mounts would have difficulty covering. I will admit I was unable to do a full up test with a weapon, and so this might be an artifact of the display setting.

For people who have not seen either one, the Bushmaster is comparible to the M-113 in a mechanized Infantry battalion, an organic "battle taxi" and support vehicle, which is purpose built for the job. The Buffalo is more similar to the first and second generation "Mine Proofs" built by the South African army, and also serves a somewhat different purpose from the Bushmaster, which goes some way to explaining the differences.

_edited since I started confusing the Bushmaster and Buffalo_


----------



## McG (5 Dec 2005)

I think the Cougar is more appropriate for comparison to the Bushmaster.

http://www.forceprotection.net/models/cougar/

For mine & IED hunting, I've been told that the US is having very good success employing the Buffalo & IVMMD.  Both systems should be in the Canadian inventory for Engr Recce.


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Dec 2005)

I wonder what the Avg Fuel Economy is


----------



## Bergeron 971 (7 Oct 2006)

I saw one of these in Ottawa, last week... Was painted with what looks like Australia markings. I thought germany, till i saw a kangaroo logo on it. It WAS huge, made me turn around and go in the parking lot to see it. 
My friend was with me at the time and he's a Armored Recce Crew Cmdr. 
He was impressed. It was parked in front of a government building near Algonquin college. 

First thing my friend said was something about, some new vehicle the CF was thinking about getting, but he hadn't seen it yet, he thought this might be it.

Donno, I think this was it. It was HUGE. looked Solid as .... ME ;D


----------

